# Should I buy...what do you think?



## SeattleSpeed (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi. I'm new to these forums but I might be here more often if this deal works out.

I'm looking at picking up a 1991 300zx 2+2 for only $3700. Its got 87k but looks really nice. I drove it around today and heard no unsual sounds from suspension, tranny or from the engine. It looks really really nice, but I need to make sure I'm not getting scammed (especially at that price).

Does anyone here know of any good mechanics in Seattle to take it to to have it checked out? At that price does it matter? Any other advice? He said he's got the paperwork to prove he had nissan check it out and I've seen it. It all looks good. What do you think? Thanks!!

Here are some pics:

http://www.darkdot.net/pics/300zx/index.htm


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

Looks clean, mileage is relatively low, price is good. Ask the seller then was the last time for a tune up (including belts and all) and just to make sure run the VIN on the car fax. Other wise looks like a straightforward deal.


----------



## SeattleSpeed (Jun 4, 2006)

snowcrash1984 said:


> Looks clean, mileage is relatively low, price is good. Ask the seller then was the last time for a tune up (including belts and all) and just to make sure run the VIN on the car fax. Other wise looks like a straightforward deal.


Thanks for the tip. Yeah, I think I was going to carfax it and I'll definitely ask about belts and all that.


----------



## tim1950 (Nov 8, 2005)

Gregs Japanese Auto. Ask about the timing belt for sure.


----------

